# Is This Normal?



## roadwarriorsvt (Mar 27, 2011)

I started my SP a few days ago. Begining SG was right at 1.07. I had to add a couple of cups of sugar to get it at this level. Two days later it reached 1.05, but it had this brown thick sludge film on top. Is this normal? I added the additional yeast nutrient and enegizer along with my 3rd bottle of lemon juice and whisk it good. The sludge kinda disapated for now. This is my first batch of SP and just wondering is this par for course. BTW, I closely followed Lon's recipe.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 27, 2011)

That looks like a good strong fermentation to me. Some yeasts will just sit there and sizzle with very little other signs of fermentation and other yeasts will form this thicke cap. Everything is fine. You should see a beer being made, that thick cap can be 8" tall and bubbling right out of the bucket!!!!!! With beer you either need to make less or get a much bigger bucket!!!!!!


----------



## FTC Wines (Mar 27, 2011)

It's normal, I have 10 gals. of SP fermenting now. The Berry slurry one has a cap just like yours. The Apple slurry does not just nice little bubbles. Berry SP is running 2+ days ahead of the Apple because of the rapid fermentation. Used same yeast, Red Star Champagne, & Lon's recipe. Roy


----------



## Wade E (Mar 27, 2011)

What yeasts were used in each. Cotes Des Blanc is usually low foamer while Pasteur red and Montrachet can foam up a little more.


----------



## FTC Wines (Mar 27, 2011)

Wade, I used the same yeast, Red Star Champagne, same recipe, Lon's & made them side by side at the same time. Only diff. was the slurries, Berry wine for one Apple Cider wine for the other, Roy also made the wines the same day, side by side. the diff. must be in the fruit ingredients.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 27, 2011)

Just keep stirring it up good.... it will be great!!

Debbie


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance guys & gals! Dang us newbies always getting worried for nothing! Haha! It does seem to be an agressive fermentation. SG dropped from 1.07 to 1.05 in 2 days. Really looking forward to the SP. I better start looking at label ideas. Thanks again for your responses.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 28, 2011)

The brown foam head is common on good ferments. It usually goes away after a few days when the ferment gets closer to finishing.


----------

